
SHA-1 Freestart Collision - breadbox
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/sha-1_freestart.html
======
Tepix
If you're still using SHA-1, you might as well skip SHA-2 and go straight to
SHA-3, aka KECCAK. It's super clever, yet surprisingly simple. Check out the
pseudo-code implementation at
[http://keccak.noekeon.org/specs_summary.html](http://keccak.noekeon.org/specs_summary.html)

